# No Expert, But I Do Sleep On A Space Foam Bed.



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey y'all! Made this video for my friend Sean. He asked about aiming a pickle-fork shooter.
Since I don't know how to explain what I do, I figured I'd show you, Sean. If nothing else you'll at least see some can shots.






Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

u so lucky you has so many pickle forks . ryan is jelly


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

They are my favorite.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Joe, I never have gotten it down...yet!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*One of the Finest Shooting Tutorials yet. The longer you hold the cooler the tubes or flat bands get and the result is less power and there is a window of time very brief where you are on target at the first moment of the pull and the longer you hold the more you move off of target.*
*A Very good real shooting video that we can all learn from.*


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

All of my favorite things...
1. Can sounds
2. PFS
3. Hat Cam
4. Bare feet


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

dgui said:


> *One of the Finest Shooting Tutorials yet. The longer you hold the cooler the tubes or flat bands get and the result is less power and there is a window of time very brief where you are on target at the first moment of the pull and the longer you hold the more you move off of target.*
> *A Very good real shooting video that we can all learn from.*


 I just got it. They cool..... I can smell the heat immediately when I draw them back and the smell fades after a few seconds... with the heat.
DUH!!! How did I miss that?

Jake, I hate shoes!

Jim, try it again??? Pain is temporary.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great video. I hate you.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice video, nice shooting.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Great video. I hate you.


 I ran out of likes. Wish I had saved one!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Joe, really appreciate the video tutorial. I'm looking forward to
to working with it. I've put the rest of my cattys away for awhile so I
can concentrate on this.

Cheers, 
Sean


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Great video. I hate you.


*I Love You, You Fool You!!!*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

No sweat, Sean. Took less than 10 minutes. I hope it helps. The jivest part was the downloading to u tube. It's so slow.
Sorry about the picture quality. I am still trying to figure out what happened there. The cache doesn't look like that.
Had to have happened somewhere after the initial download to u tube. Jive, I say! Jive!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Great video. I hate you.


 I ran out of likes. Wish I had saved one!
[/quote]

Me too









Do you have an anchor point? Where does your drawing hand stop? Under your eye?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Great video. I hate you.


 I ran out of likes. Wish I had saved one!
[/quote]

Me too









Do you have an anchor point? Where does your drawing hand stop? Under your eye?
[/quote]No permanent anchor point. I kinda float like Massa Hays and Darrell, but it does often stop just under my eye, below my jaw line.
I guess I'd have to take the camera off to show that, huh? You can see my "anchor point" in the milk jug battle ship vid. I'm shooting a SEAL sniper in that one.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Do you have a link to that video Joe? I'd like to see anchor points when you and Darrell shoot? I've been drawing
from my chest and can line it up pretty good through the forks as you suggest as a site lining up the cans, but it
doesn't work the same for me when drawing to the ear, mouth, or jaw. Thanks.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

mistercapnjoe on youtube. It's in the middle somewhere. "Milk jug battleship?" I'm not shooting a pf, though. I'll try to get you one from the side in the next few days.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Driftingrz (Oct 1, 2012)

video removed by user?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Driftingrz said:


> video removed by user?


What? I didn't do it on purpose! I'll figure it out and get it back.

Stand by.

I think I may have deleted it because the picture quality was so poor.


----------

